# Auto-acronyming - new feature? (merged)



## blargney the second

I've noticed some auto-generated acronym tooltips around today.  Is it a new feature?  Btw it's worked correctly for me so far, fwiw: DMG & SEO both came out right IMHO. (I'm experimenting. *lol*)


----------



## Morrus

It's part of the SEO software... I haven't played with it myself.  I included four or five acronyms on the list.  Suggestions are welcome.

I don't actually know how it works - how and where is the function manifesting?


----------



## Obryn

Well, I learned here ...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/240673-ddi-going-retro.html#post4458467

that PR stands for Google PageRank, and not Public Relations as I'd previously believed.

-O


----------



## Morrus

Ah, I see!  Cool!

Looks like there are some default acronyms (like PR) that need to be deleted.  here are the ones I have entered myself:


'afaik' => 'As far as I know'
'DMG' => 'Dungeon Master\'s Guide'
'MM' => 'Monster Manual'
'PHB' => 'Player's Handbook'
'IYKWIMAITYD' => 'If you know what I mean, and I think you do'
'WotBS' => 'War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga'


----------



## Obryn

PHB doesn't seem to work...

I'd add stuff like IIRC and IMHO (and its variants).  But then again, I'm sure you'd get around to that eventually!

-O


----------



## blargney the second

Some other particularly D&Dy acronyms we see around here a lot:
WotC => Wizards of the Coast
DDI => Dungeons & Dragons Insider
IDHMBWM => I don't have my books with me
Hasborg => Whoever wrote this post is a conspiracy nut that knows we're out to get him
RAW => Rules as written
RAI => Rules as intended

-blarg


----------



## Whitemouse

Rofl --> Rolling on the floor laughing
Roflmao --> Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off.
XPH --> Expanded Psionics Handbook
ELH --> Epic Level Handbook
PFRPG --> Pathfinder Role Playing Game

Just some suggestions.


----------



## Nifft

blargney the second said:


> RAW => Rules as written
> RAI => Rules as intended



 Um. "I built this Ranger with an eye towards raw damage." Not working as intended.

Cheers, -- N

PS: NM, FWIW, RTFM, PEACH, FOAD.


----------



## blargney the second

Hrm.. I guess it isn't case-sensitive.  Btw, I'd be *super*-happy if the aberration that is PEACH didn't infect ENWorld.  I automatically ignore any threads with that in the title.


----------



## blargney the second

That's strange - I find myself liking the acronyms less and less the more I see them.  It's because my brain has been trained that underlined words on webpages are links.  Is there any way for me to turn them off either on the webpage or in my browser?
-blarg


----------



## Morrus

Underlined words?


----------



## Nifft

Morrus said:


> Underlined words?



 Yep.


----------



## blargney the second

Morrus said:


> Underlined words?



Yarp.


----------



## blargney the second

Ninjaed!  I'm running Firefox 3 in Windows XP.


----------



## Griego

Nice going guys, this is a very cool feature. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## wedgeski

It takes a while to get used to the fact that it isn't a hyperlink, but once you do, I really like the feature. Should help newcomers quite a lot.


----------



## Obryn

PHB still doesn't work for some reason.

I am also of the opinion you should set it for "wtf" ("I am puzzled by this.") 

-O


----------



## Nifft

Obryn said:


> I am also of the opinion you should set it for "wtf" ("I am puzzled by this.")



 In the same vein, RTFM = "read the fine manual".

Cheers, -- N


----------



## cougent

Nifft said:


> In the same vein, RTFM = "read the fine manual".
> 
> Cheers, -- N




Add QFT to that list... as the first time I ever saw it and asked about it I was incorrectly told it meant Quite F****** True.  I spent nearly 3 months thinking there were many potty-mouths here on ENW before I learned the true meaning.


----------



## Protagonist

according to this feature Amazon has now expanded to Faerun



			
				snippet from the Game Night thread over in General said:
			
		

> Amazon.fr


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

SRD might need a spot on that list. Same might apply for GSL and OGL, but I haven't noticed yet wether they are missing or not.


----------



## Nifft

Protagonist said:


> according to this feature Amazon has now expanded to Faerun



 They call it "Chult".

HTH, HAND, HIBT?, -- N


----------



## Dog Moon

Protagonist said:


> according to this feature Amazon has now expanded to Faerun




Cool.  So if my character orders something 25gp or more, does he get free shipping?


----------



## Nifft

Y'all really need to make this thing case-sensitive.

"My attack did 13 dmg!" (Already seen in the wild.)

Also, instead of FR, you should expand FRCS, FRPG and FRCG.

 -- N


----------



## Vocenoctum

*Terms underlining*

For some reason, in the past week, whenever I'm reading a thread I get some terms underlined with dots. 4e, FR, and some others. I'm not sure why, or where this setting might be? I'm on Firefox 3, but it doesn't happen anywhere else.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Merkuri

It's a new feature.  Hover your mouse over the underlined words (which are almost always acronyms) and you'll see what they mean.


----------



## fba827

If you hold the mouse over the underlined words (without clicking) is shows what the abbreviation stands for.

It's a new feature and they've been adding a few common abbreviations to the list.


----------



## Graf

moved post to proper thread


----------



## Graf

It's a great feature. It helps newer people participate.

How about PbP (Play by Post)? 
Eb (Eberron)
ECS (Eberron Campaign Setting)
CS (campaign setting -- is this common?)
IANAL (I Am Not A Lawyer)
FWIW (For What It's Worth)

OIODMMAI (Only If Our Dread Master Morrus Allows It -- what? what? )

Do we want to add words like githyanki or illithid? (I.e. that a gamer might use but a newer poster wouldn't necessarily be familiar with?)


----------



## garyh

Graf said:


> Do we want to add words like githyanki or illithid? (I.e. that a gamer might use but a newer poster wouldn't necessarily be familiar with?)




If that's on the agenda, "gish" has to be included.  I had no idea what that was for a long time, and it is invariably asked any time it comes up.  Plus, with the FRPG and swordmage being released...  It's gonna come up a lot.


----------



## Vocenoctum

So, no way to turn the feature off?


----------



## cougent

I would also like to see often used adventure names added to the list.  What defines often used?  Well, that is for the admins to decide (above my paygrade!)

Some suggestions though:
AoW
CotCT
RotRL

While many of us know these on site, it is difficult to ever "get them" for the first time since once used they are almost always continually used.  I have seen 10 page threads with the acronym in every other post and never the real terms used.  I believe KotS & WotBS are already on the list? (as they should be, but does make the case)

[cAsE preference is mine, and does not seem to matter to the tool]


----------



## Aus_Snow

In the interests of balance, and also of not (possibly) being perceived as edition-biased, could you make 3e do something (i.e., come up as 'D&D 3rd Edition'), much like 4e currently does?

Cheers.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aus_Snow said:


> In the interests of balance, and also of not (possibly) being perceived as edition-biased, could you make 3e do something (i.e., come up as 'D&D 3rd Edition'), much like 4e currently does?
> 
> Cheers.




I concur, and I would suggest ensuring this for other editions (and some games), too.
AD&D, BECMI, OD&D. Games might be "CoC"  (that seems used frequently enough, and it seems unambiguous...) or ED (Earthdawn). 

I don't know if SR should be Spell Resistance or Shadowrun, so we should avoid overdoing this stuff. I would avoid trying to use this feature for all acronyms we can come up with. (I think adventures and adventure paths might already be too much!)


----------



## Blackrat

And another suggestion. It's one that comes up frequently but isn't readily obvious, at least to us non-native english speakers: TPK = Total Party Kill


----------



## Nifft

Blackrat said:


> TPK = Total Party Kill



 Good call.

I wonder how it deals with punctuation, IYKWIM(AITYD).

Hmm, -- N


----------



## Aus_Snow

Or hey, in the interests of completeness. . .? For that matter, the (even) earlier editions could do with representation in this way. Or yeah, what da Mustrum says.


----------



## cougent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I concur, and I would suggest ensuring this for other editions (and some games), too.
> AD&D, BECMI, OD&D. Games might be "CoC"  (that seems used frequently enough, and it seems unambiguous...) or ED (Earthdawn).
> 
> I don't know if SR should be Spell Resistance or Shadowrun, so we should avoid overdoing this stuff. I would avoid trying to use this feature for all acronyms we can come up with. *(I think adventures and adventure paths might already be too much!)*




Honestly, I felt that way initially as well, but then noticed that we had already started down the "slippery slope" with WotBS (acceptable exception since it is an ENW product) and KotS.  The latter being a single product and not even a grouping of several products (like WotBS, AoW, RotRL, etc.)  If the tool is going to be used for clarity then it should be applied equally.  If it is to be used for marketing (as well) then perhaps some guidelines (prices?) could be posted so 3PP could get in on the deal as well?  Using it for ENW products seems fine, but using it for just ENW and WotC seems skewed, IMO.


----------



## Graf

I think CoC should go in. It comes up, is unambiguous and would be manifestly unclear to the average new player.

Earthdawn? Uh. Not sure that we need an extension for it. Anybody who tries to reference it has to explain what it is and most people haven't ever seen it or heard about (I played a campaign for a year in RL, but I'm the only person I know who's ever played it, outside of that group).

CoC's been in continuos production for years and years, if you're a gamer, you're probably familiar with it. Which makes it dotted line worth imho.


----------

